# Insurance



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Do you guys have problems with getting insurance? Escpecially if the car has a turbo engine (SR/CA/RB)?


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Joel said:


> Do you guys have problems with getting insurance? Escpecially if the car has a turbo engine (SR/CA/RB)?


Most insurance companies down here a too dumb to know if the engine is turboed or not.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Americans don't usually mention to an insurance company that their car is turbo'ed unless it came that way. Insurance companies have stock specs and rate car insurance on that. the ONLY time I can think of that a car owner would tell an insurance company what the car had on it is if they were really worried about any of the parts gettin stolen, or if it is a race car of some sort... not a daily driver


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If you dont tell them its turboed and it gets toatalled in an accident, wouldnt you be worried that the insurance company wont pay up?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well if they knew u had a turbo, wouldn't the value of the car go down anyways?


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Joel said:


> If you dont tell them its turboed and it gets toatalled in an accident, wouldnt you be worried that the insurance company wont pay up?


If they new that my car was turboed when it didnt come turboed from the factory, then chances are they would either raise my rates substantially, or, drop me all together.

They definitely would not insure my car if it had in SR in it.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> well if they knew u had a turbo, wouldn't the value of the car go down anyways?


Generally cars with turbo's have a higher resale value to their non turboed counter part.

Example: an Eclipse GS vs. a GST/GSX

OR, a WRX vs. a regular Impreza

OR, a turboed Porsche vs. a non turboed Porsche

OR, if you swap in an SR to a 240sx it will definitely sell for more than a natuarlly aspirated version (modded or not).


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Joel said:


> If you dont tell them its turboed and it gets toatalled in an accident, wouldnt you be worried that the insurance company wont pay up?


here in america....if they dont ask whats under the hood then dont worry about it. i know down there though its more complicated than that


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

Joel said:


> If you dont tell them its turboed and it gets toatalled in an accident, wouldnt you be worried that the insurance company wont pay up?


well, here in America, there are about a million loopholes and the like so that anyone can pretty much get away scott free, sucks doesn't it? that's both a good and bad thing. what many people do is, of course, keep all of their receipts. and if and when their car gets totalled, they'll submit all of their receipts of kinds of work done to the car or what not. you could always pre-plan and have your mechanic just put in some kind of engine jibber-jabber for the type of work or beat around the bush on what was actually done and say it cost so much money, etc. 

i.e. if you got a swap done, you could always say the swap was a CARB legal turbo kit, etc., etc. and if they ask why you never said your car was turbo, you can say that it wasn't and you never knew you were supposed to tell them that since they didn't ask. or you could say you had recently put the kit on and hadn't gotten around to telling them, etc. there's tons of ways to get your money from the insurance company. 

for the most part, they won't really care what was done to the car, etc. if you submit the estimated cost of the car considering you put money INTO the car, they'll more than likely cut you a check or what not, and get the money from the person who's fault it was. insurance companies get their money somehow, some way. they're a lot like the IRS.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

advantage of living in texas...

if you live in a county that actually does emission testing, you can get an SR that's done right to pass with flying colors! 

god bless texas


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you can do that anywhere in the US, BOB. not sure if you knew that. you're basically inspecting and having all emission parts, etc. put on the engine and put through the emission testing so that it'll pass.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

if u get in an accident, the insurance will pay up, but only the value of the car as if it was stock. i noe becuase my uncle crashed his modded rx7 wich he put 25k into it, with reciepts and all, and the insurance company gave him 2500 for the car(it was a 91), so thats the deal.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

> if u get in an accident, the insurance will pay up, but only the value of the car as if it was stock. i noe becuase my uncle crashed his modded rx7 wich he put 25k into it, with reciepts and all, and the insurance company gave him 2500 for the car(it was a 91), so thats the deal.


that is only because he never claimed any "extras" in his insurance. with most insurance companies you have to claim aftermarket items in order for them to be covered. sure your insurance will go up, but you save your ass in case of an accident like that.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea u gotta like have proof of it like copy of receipts and shit so they can keep it on file. its like people with POS cars and they get like a nice system or rims, they get insurance on it cuz tahts all they got left


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> yea u gotta like have proof of it like copy of receipts and shit so they can keep it on file. its like people with POS cars and they get like a nice system or rims, they get insurance on it cuz tahts all they got left


 It raises the value of the vehicle... hehe


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> It raises the value of the vehicle... hehe


Or so they'd like to think....

Like stated, if the car is factory non-turbo, they dont need to know if you do turbo it. if the car is factory turbod your rates will go up the younger you are.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

My point is, over here if you have you car insured as a non turbo and you crash it and the insurance company discovers it has a turbo that you didnt tell them about then that is enough grounds for them to deny payment of the policy.
I wanted to know if its the same over there and if so are you guys worried about it?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Joel said:


> My point is, over here if you have you car insured as a non turbo and you crash it and the insurance company discovers it has a turbo that you didnt tell them about then that is enough grounds for them to deny payment of the policy.
> I wanted to know if its the same over there and if so are you guys worried about it?



well..over here they still have to pay your liability. and they would probably still pay for personal if you have it. but if you have collison or comprhensive they might not pay up for it...but doubtful.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

actually it doesnt since it voids warranty wen u modify ur car...(am i right, cause this is wat i heard frum ma dad)


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

if you have a warranty from the dealer, yes, it would void the warranty if you modified the car in ANY way (if they found out about it, of course). 

but the nice thing that we get to do here in the states is pull any parts from the car before they take it. so if we had turboed the engine, we could pull the kit or what have you and still get a nice lump sum. but insurance companies never really find out because we, as a consumer of their product, have the right to go to whatever shop that we choose not the ones that they tell us to. so that helps us out too.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

actually that isn't 100% correct... and this is coming from a dealership here in the Dallas Metroplex. There is an Infiniti dealership here that sells the new ATI ProCharger for the 350Z's and G35's. It's beautiful. Anyways, like every other mod you do to your car, if a problem occurs and your mod is the direct cause of the problem, then the dealership can refuse warranty work. It's like buying a K&N drop in filter. Technically that's a mod as your motor is getting more air because it's a better filter in general. Any sort of intake does not void a warranty simply because what problems will and intake cause. So, if your car is modded and your car has some problem that was independent of the mods, then they are required by law (not sure if this is TX specific or not) to fix your car under warranty.

If you get in a wreck here in the US and your car has more than what the insurance thinks, they will pay for what was supposed to be in there, but nothing more generally. I've heard stories of people with receipts getting insurance companies to pay for everything. Maybe if it's the other person's fault. Who knows.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah we have that rule. Exhausts, pod filters, suspension etc are ok and dont void the warranty. But if you stick on a aftermarket turbo and take it back complaining of a blown engine they will refuse to fix it.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Joel said:


> Yeah we have that rule. Exhausts, pod filters, suspension etc are ok and dont void the warranty. But if you stick on a aftermarket turbo and take it back complaining of a blown engine they will refuse to fix it.


 yeah... that's the same here...

however a buddy of mine blew his maxima motor by supercharging it, so he took all the supercharger stuff off and took it to a dealership that he'd never dealt with... they replaced the motor all under warranty... his total out of pocket was $50... hehe


----------

